# Forum About Russia Culture and History  Ушел из жизни писатель, нобелевский лауреат А. Солженицын

## mishau_

Он мог умереть от рака: приговор-диагноз врачи вынесли в 1952 году, но после операции и лучевой терапии выздоровел. Был сослан с формулировкой «навечно», но освободился и написал «трагическую историю о том, как сами русские уничтожили свое прошлое и свое будущее».  http://news.mail.ru/society/1922477

----------


## Rtyom

Блин, я думал он вечен.  ::   ::   ::   
Шок — это по-нашему.

----------


## Lampada

::    Пусть земля будет пуxом.

----------


## Leof

Все мы когда-нибудь умрём.

----------


## Lampada

Александр Солженицын создал Фонд помощи бывшим политическим заключенным, единственный подобного рода.  
"Русский общественный фонд Александра Солженицына организован лично Александром Исаевичем на средства, получаемые им от гонораров за издание книги "Архипелаг ГУЛАГ" и ее переводов на иностранные языки. Начиная с 1974 года бессменно руководит Фондом Наталья Дмитриевна Солженицына — жена писателя.
Фонд оказывает регулярную материальную помощь примерно 3000 бывшим узников сталинских лагерей, живущих в почти 80 регионах России и в странах СНГ.
С 1995 года (начало легальной работы в России) Фонд оказал помощь более чем 5000 человек.
Приблизительный объем регулярной денежной помощи — 3000 рублей в год на человека. Сумма делится на две части, каждая из которых высылается раз в полугодие.
Основная масса получателей помощи — рядовые, незнаменитые мученики ГУЛАГа. Иногда среди подопечных фонда оказываются люди с известными именами, например, прошедший лагеря Иван Трифонович Твардовский (брат великого поэта), правнучка Достоевского.
Из средств Фонда выплачиваются ежегодные литературные премии А.Солженицына. 
Особая гордость Фонда — "библиотечная программа". В школьные, городские, районные библиотеки российской провинции ежегодно передается в среднем 60 тысяч экземпляров книг — первоклассные образцы отечественной прозы, историческая литература, труды великих русских мыслителей. Работа ведется Библиотекой русского зарубежья на средства Фонда.
Фонд Солженицына финансирует издательские программы; оказывает материальную помощь в ремонте и строительстве церквей, монастырей.
Посылать заявки на помощь надо по адресу: г.Москва, 103009, ул.Тверская, д.12, стр. 8, кв. 169. Президенту РОФ Н.Д.Солженицыной. Тел. (495) 629-86-39. " http://www.borisovnews.com/index.php?ca ... icleid=550

----------


## Rtyom

> Все мы когда-нибудь умрём.

 Ты стал говорить как я.  ::

----------


## Leof

Нет, мы просто говорим одинаково.  :: 
Чем так славен Солженицыен, что в чемть него в Риме на день поменяли подсветку Колизея? Действительно ли от этого человека исходил свет, или он просто избранное лицо, ставшее для большинства символом тысяч таких же светлых замученных людей?

----------


## Scorpio

> Нет, мы просто говорим одинаково. 
> Чем так славен Солженицыен, что в чемть него в Риме на день поменяли подсветку Колизея? Действительно ли от этого человека исходил свет, или он просто избранное лицо, ставшее для большинства символом тысяч таких же светлых замученных людей?

 Прежде всего, он -- классический пример того, как оказаться в нужном месте в нужное время.

----------


## Leof

Вот я смотрел на Лотмана, Лихачёва, Растраповича, ещё на того, у которого не было дикции, который про древний китай рассказывал - все они как-то скромны в своём величии, а Солжиницын будто бы пророчествовал, а мне такое всегда кажется немножко саморекламой.
То есть, Нобелевский лауреат это, может быть, очень заслужено, но от чего такая популярность среди людей? 
Вот такое ощущение, что если человек с бородой, то он добрый и мудрый, светлый. Как Караджич (когда с бородой). Вот я тоже вырасту до старости, бороду отпущу и стану с бородой ходить. Все будут думать, что я умный и говорю правду.  ::

----------


## Оля

> все они как-то скромны в своём величии, а Солжиницын будто бы пророчествовал, а мне такое всегда кажется немножко саморекламой.

 Вот у меня такое же ощущение тоже было... Еще я не понимаю, как можно из своего возвращения на родину делать шоу, да еще такое масштабное. Очень как-то... нескромно. Ну вот мое такое ощущение. 
Когда человек вот так себя ставит и воспринимает, как-то и читать его потом не хочется. Хотя, может, и зря. Да нет, точно зря. Классиков надо знать. Но просто со своими ощущениями тоже ничего не поделаешь.

----------


## Scorpio

@Leof: конечно, борода -- это важно. Это -- имидж. 
(С Олей тоже полностью согласен, насчет нескромности.)

----------


## mishau_

У нас наверное все уже привыкли жить категориями современной светской хроники. Имидж, борода, поменяли свет... как будто обсуждают Ксению Собчак мужского пола. 
Про то, что это автор Архипелага ГУЛАГ ни слова. Читая, то что в нем обсуждают после его смерти - все что угодно кроме литературы  - я делаю вывод, что его "история о том, как сами русские уничтожили свое будущее" подтверждается на практике.

----------


## Lampada

> ...как-то и читать его потом не хочется. Хотя, может, и зря. Да нет, точно зря. Классиков надо знать. Но просто со своими ощущениями тоже ничего не поделаешь.

 Как-то здесь я открыла "Бодался телёнок с дубом" из библиотеки, и не могла оторваться, пока не окончила... утром.

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Leof  все они как-то скромны в своём величии, а Солжиницын будто бы пророчествовал, а мне такое всегда кажется немножко саморекламой.   Вот у меня такое же ощущение тоже было... Еще я не понимаю, как можно из своего возвращения на родину делать шоу, да еще такое масштабное. Очень как-то... нескромно. Ну вот мое такое ощущение. 
> Когда человек вот так себя ставит и воспринимает, как-то и читать его потом не хочется. Хотя, может, и зря. Да нет, точно зря. Классиков надо знать. Но просто со своими ощущениями тоже ничего не поделаешь.

  Я думаю, что поистратилось его скромность в сталинских лагерях.  Не так у него много времени оставалось, чтобы тратить его на сидение в тени.

----------


## Rtyom

С mishau_ редко могу согласиться, но это тот самый случай, когда +1.   ::   
--- 
В какой-то степени самореклама... Но как ещё обставить триумфальное возвращение известного человека на родину, которая пыталась его сломить, но в конце концов пришлось просто выгнать?

----------


## Scorpio

> У нас наверное все уже привыкли жить категориями современной светской хроники. Имидж, борода, поменяли свет... как будто обсуждают Ксению Собчак мужского пола.

 Надо признаться, что-то общее у них имеется.   

> Про то, что это автор Архипелага ГУЛАГ ни слова.

 Может, это все потому, что после смерти человека о его прижизненных ляпах вспоминать не принято?
(Изучать сталинские лагеря по "Архипелагу ГУЛАГ" -- это примерно то же, что изучать Великую Отечественную по Резуну.  ::  )

----------


## Cocos

Коммунисты, коммунисты проклятыыыыеее.., такого светоча демократии погубилииии...!    ::   ::   ::   ::  
Вот, вот кто виноват в его смертииии!!!    ::   http://hrono.rspu.ryazan.ru/text/2006/bazhrn0306.html
 :P

----------


## Scorpio

*Время поговорить об авторе сценария это фильма, о нашем великом русском писателе, об Александре Исаевиче Солженицыне. Ведь сериал - это только заведомо провальная попытка гальванизировать его общественно-политический труп.* 
Неплохо сказано.

----------


## Rtyom

Едкая такая статеечка, аж местами противно. Некоторые мысли слишком вольно толкуются. Не считая того, что у автора проблемы с русским языком.

----------


## Cocos

А по-моему, всё верно написано.   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Значит, я не с вами.  ::

----------


## Ramil

Не умаляя его литературных заслуг (хотя ни "Архипелаг ГУЛАГ", ни "В круге первом" на меня особого впечатления не произвели), всё-таки считаю, что не имел он морального права рассуждать о том "Как нам обустроить Россию", прожив столько лет в эмиграции.

----------


## Cocos

> Не умаляя его литературных заслуг (хотя ни "Архипелаг ГУЛАГ", ни "В круге первом" на меня особого впечатления не произвели), всё-таки считаю, что не имел он морального права рассуждать о том "Как нам обустроить Россию", прожив столько лет в эмиграции.

 В одной передаче он говорил, что это название его книги издатели написали неправильно, а именно, без вопросительного знака.   ::

----------


## Lampada

> Не умаляя его литературных заслуг (хотя ни "Архипелаг ГУЛАГ", ни "В круге первом" на меня особого впечатления не произвели), всё-таки считаю, что не имел он морального права рассуждать о том "Как нам обустроить Россию", прожив столько лет в эмиграции.

 " ...
- _Но ты же жил.
- Чтоб ты так жил!_ ..."  (из анекдота)
То, что физически он находился в Вермонте, не сильно мешало ему душой и сердцем быть в России.  
Интересно, знал ли он английский.

----------


## Scorpio

> Интересно, знал ли он английский.

 Вроде как и до Вермонта он его знал вполне прилично?

----------


## Basil77

Вот ведь люди  :: . Умер человек. Ну не разделяешь ты его взглядов, не одобряешь поступков - промолчи хотя бы в такую минуту.    ::

----------


## Leof

> У нас наверное все уже привыкли жить категориями современной светской хроники. Имидж, борода, поменяли свет... как будто обсуждают Ксению Собчак мужского пола. 
> Про то, что это автор Архипелага ГУЛАГ ни слова. Читая, то что в нем обсуждают после его смерти - все что угодно кроме литературы  - я делаю вывод, что его "история о том, как сами русские уничтожили свое будущее" подтверждается на практике.

 Вот я ни одной из книг Солженицина не читал, а потому ничего и не говорю о его книгах. Есть люди, которые не видели ни одного фильма Никиты Михалкова или спектакля Андрея Максимова или Е.Гришковца (сравнения не сомасштабные и без привязки к хорошему либо плохому), однако эти люди много раз участвовали в беседах с другими людьми по телевизору. Из чего о каждом (даже судя по их физиономическим характеристикам, что немаловажно) складывается определённое мнение. В разговоре человек устно излагает свои мысли и раскрывает некоторые свои моральные качества, делая это при помощи пера и чернил на бумаге. Поэтому я не вижу ничего зазорного в том, что составил некое мнение о человеке, не прочтя его книг, лишь на основе впечатления о его разговоре. Ещё раз повторю, что про книги-то я и не говорю ничего.

----------


## Ramil

> Вот ведь люди . Умер человек. Ну не разделяешь ты его взглядов, не одобряешь поступков - промолчи хотя бы в такую минуту.

 Согласен, просто не нравится мне, когда из какого-либо человека делают икону. Когда пишут "ушла эпоха", и пр.
Это, ИМХО, такое же проявление неуважения к умершему.
По законам жанра, наша РПЦ теперь должна его к святым причислить. 
Человек умер, земля ему пухом. А куча дебилов в телевизоре осталась. Лучше бы наоборот, чесслово. 
Лампада, можно жить в Вермонте и болеть за Россию. Но при этом знать, как её обустроить - нелья. 
Кокос, а то, что в названии изначально не было вопросительного знака, лишь усугубляет то, что я говорил.

----------


## mishau_

> Originally Posted by mishau_  У нас наверное все уже привыкли жить категориями современной светской хроники. Имидж, борода, поменяли свет... как будто обсуждают Ксению Собчак мужского пола. 
> Про то, что это автор Архипелага ГУЛАГ ни слова. Читая, то что в нем обсуждают после его смерти - все что угодно кроме литературы  - я делаю вывод, что его "история о том, как сами русские уничтожили свое будущее" подтверждается на практике.   Вот я ни одной из книг Солженицина не читал, а потому ничего и не говорю о его книгах. Есть люди, которые не видели ни одного фильма Никиты Михалкова или спектакля Андрея Максимова или Е.Гришковца (сравнения не сомасштабные и без привязки к хорошему либо плохому), однако эти люди много раз участвовали в беседах с другими людьми по телевизору. Из чего о каждом (даже судя по их физиономическим характеристикам, что немаловажно) складывается определённое мнение. В разговоре человек устно излагает свои мысли и раскрывает некоторые свои моральные качества, делая это при помощи пера и чернил на бумаге. Поэтому я не вижу ничего зазорного в том, что составил некое мнение о человеке, не прочтя его книг, лишь на основе впечатления о его разговоре. Ещё раз повторю, что про книги-то я и не говорю ничего.

 А дело в том, что именно книги сделали его тем, кем он был.  Есть люди, например, как адвокат Астахов. Посверкал в телевизоре, а потом взял написал книжонку. Вот тебе и писатель. А тут  - наоборот. Человек написал сильные книги, и это сделало его мнение более ценным, чем мнение обычного человека. С ним можно не соглашаться, но то что его мнение для многих людей в мире и в стране более важно, чем скажем мнение scorpio или мое - это факт.  
Лампада, дело не в душе и сердце. Этот человек познал страну так, как никто из нас, здесь обсуждающих. И эмиграция здесь не причем. Даже вдали от Родины, он обладал такими познаниями о ней, что бесспорно он имел право на то, чтобы поведать свои идеи публике. Я вто не вижу ничего криминального.  Жизнь за рубежом, лишь придавала ему больше опыта.

----------


## Cocos

> Лампада, дело не в душе и сердце. Этот человек познал страну так, как никто из нас, здесь обсуждающих. И эмиграция здесь не причем. Даже вдали от Родины, он обладал такими познаниями о ней, что бесспорно он имел право на то, чтобы поведать свои идеи публике. Я в том не вижу ничего криминального.  Жизнь за рубежом, лишь придавала ему больше опыта.

 Опыта в чём? На Западе его и возвысили, как угнетаемого борца с коммунизмом. Кто бы про него знал...    ::

----------


## Leof

Та страна и теперешняя страна - Российская Федерация - чего в них более - сходств или различий?

----------


## mishau_

Ну, в нынешней стране он прожил почти 15 лет, чуть меньше, чем сама эта страна существует.

----------

